# Powerbook G4 ne démarre plus



## marionette2505 (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec mon powerbook G4 que je possède depuis 2ans. Hier il s'est mis en veille, j'ai appuyé sur la barre espace pour le  refaire partir et j'ai entendu qu'il se "rallumait" mais l'ecran est resté noir! J'ai donc appuyé longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage pour le forcer à s'éteindre. J'ai essayé de le rallumer seulement une seule chose se pase: le ventilateur fait un bruit de dingue et l'ecran ne s'allume pas. (j'ai enlevé la batterie, mis sous tension, allumé & eteind au moins 15 fois depuis hier et aucune evolution)
Auriez-vous une solution à mon problème???? Sachant qu'un autre problème se pose, je n'ai aucune sauvegarde de tt ce que j'ai sur mon ordi!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gloubi99 (11 Mars 2007)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG,

Si tu as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; (15x...!) de le d&#233;marrer que que tu as toujours la m&#234;me chose, il se pourrait bien que ton disque dur crie &#224; l'agonie et vu que tu n'as pas pris les mesures pour sauvegarder tes donn&#233;es je te conseil d'aller voir un magasin agr&#233;&#233; Apple et de soumettre ton probl&#232;me.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

Si c'était un problème de disque dur, le PowerBook démarrerait et afficherait le simple dossier système non trouvé.

La c'est plutôt un problème sur la carte mère, quelque chose à laché.

Il est toujours possible de récupérer le DD dans un boitier externe. As-tu essayé le mode Target au démarrage ?


----------



## Gloubi99 (12 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si c'était un problème de disque dur, le PowerBook démarrerait et afficherait le simple dossier système non trouvé.



Oui dans le cas où aucun dossier système/OS n'est trouvé pour démarrer. Faut-il encore que le DD soit mécaniquement en ordre...


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

Gloubi99 a dit:


> Oui dans le cas où aucun dossier système/OS n'est trouvé pour démarrer. Faut-il encore que le DD soit mécaniquement en ordre...



Non c'est vrai aussi si le DD est HS. On a aussi un icone avec un dossier et point d'intérrogation.

Dans son cas il y a bien un problème avant l'accès au DD.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2007)

bonjour, 

un petit reset de la pram/nvram/pmu fait parfois des miracles ......


----------



## sheebom (12 Mars 2007)

Ah, j'allais justement posté un message dans ce sens.... j'ai exactement les même symptômes pour mon mac... et évidemment je ne suis pas sous garantie.... Alors la question est : ca vient de la carte mère ? du ventilo ? du démarreur de la mise en veille (ou je ne sais quoi).... bref, une idée du prix que ca va me coûter ? merci.... pour la première expérience mac je dois dire que je suis grave déçue... au bout de 2ans le truc qui tombe en rade...  
euh bien sûr, si la solution est gratuite je suis preneuse  
M'ci !


----------



## napo19 (8 Mai 2007)

Salut, 
:modo: 
Je viens d'avoir le même problème que vous sur mon mac 12 pouces, le mac ne s'allume plus, le ventilateur se met en marche.
Je voudrais savoir si vous avez fait réparer votre portable, et ce que l'on vous a dit et combien cela vous a couté.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## sheebom (9 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir, 
personnellement j'ai réparé et ca m'a couté 345 euros...  un problème de sonde thermique ou je ne sais quoi, bref une pièce à remplacer.... voilà et maintenant il marche puisque je te lis..  
A plus 
sheebom
ps : of course j'avais pas pris l'extension de garantie...


----------



## napo19 (10 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. Dans l'éventualité où tu aurais fait réparer ton mac à Paris, pourrais-tu m'indiquer où ?
C'est une piste, moins chère que la carte mère au cas où


----------



## sheebom (12 Mai 2007)

napo19 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Dans l'éventualité où tu aurais fait réparer ton mac à Paris, pourrais-tu m'indiquer où ?
> C'est une piste, moins chère que la carte mère au cas où


je suis pas trop pour la pub.. mais cela dit je t'avais indiqué le nom de la boutique par message privé...


----------



## jodhan (21 Mai 2007)

J'ai un problème avec un mac 12". Il semble démarrer normalement mais l'écran reste désespérément noir. 
Apparemment il y aurait une faiblesse sur la carte mère. 

Le SAV Apple local l'a confirmé mais son devis (>1000) me laisse perplexe...

J'ai démonté le boitier et j'ai désormais l'accès à cette carte mère. 

Où pourrais-je trouver cette carte mère (820-1515-A) au meilleur prix?

Comment être sûr de ce diagnostique? cela pourrait-il venir du processeur graphique?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide @+


----------



## pierrest (29 Mai 2007)

Un peu le même problème chez moi, il m'a fait quelques kernel panic un peu louches ces derniers temps, parfois plusieurs fois de suite au démarrage. Mais j'ai quand toujours pu redémarrer après par exemple un bootage sur le cd. Mais cette fois ça à l'air sérieux, j'ai pu le démarrer en disque cible en le prenant sur mon lieu de travail et sauver mes précieuses données, quand je suis revenu il a bien voulu redémarrer normalement et j'ai fait la mise a jour sécurité 2007-0004 qui demande un redémarrage et depuis a part le gong de démarrage plus rien, pas de ventilo, pas de cd qui fait quelques bruits... RIEN juste la petite led blanche qui s'allume.

J'ai déjà essayé:

-enlever la batterie
-enlever le secteur
-enlever la barrette de RAM supplémentaire
-initialiser la pram (qui ne fonctionne pas vu qu'il ne va pas plus loin que le zwiiiing


Je n'arrive meme pas a sortir le cd d'installation que j'avais mis dedans pour tester si c'était un problème de DD.

PS: je suis en plein examens et c'est la monstre m... si je dois envoyer ma bebete pour réparer.

power book g4 15.2pouces


----------



## poneyman (29 Mai 2007)

Mon powerbook 12 pouces est mort il y a quelques mois maintenant ; il s'agit de la vram de la gforce5200, apparemment pas tr&#232;s fiable, j'ai un copain dont le portable pc est mort au meme age que le miens a quelque jours pr&#232;s (et qui int&#233;grait &#233;galement une gforce5200) ...


----------



## divoli (29 Mai 2007)

poneyman a dit:


> Mon powerbook 12 pouces est mort il y a quelques mois maintenant ; il s'agit de la vram de la gforce5200, apparemment pas très fiable, j'ai un copain dont le portable pc est mort au meme age que le miens a quelque jours près (et qui intégrait également une gforce5200) ...






Il avait quel âge, ton PB 12" ? C'était quel modèle ?


----------



## poneyman (29 Mai 2007)

A peu près un an et un jour. C'était un 1.5 Ghz.


----------



## divoli (29 Mai 2007)

Bah le mien a 2 ans. J'ai fait un test avec TechtoolPro; tout va bien. J'espère que ça va durer...


----------



## poneyman (29 Mai 2007)

Je viens de recevoir le petit frere, un macbook, esperons qu'il tienne plus longtemps que son predecesseur !! Enfin ce qui est sur, c'est que c'est pas la memoire video qui va lacher


----------



## ab1965 (5 Juin 2007)

J'ai un pb sur mon lecteur DVD (powerbook G4), il recrache les cd au bout de 10seconde, ou acheter un autre lecteur a installer moi meme ? de plus je cherche une carcasse (cadre) de powerbook G4, pour changer le mien qui a eu un choc.
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2007)

ab1965 a dit:


> J'ai un pb sur mon lecteur DVD (powerbook G4), il recrache les cd au bout de 10seconde, ou acheter un autre lecteur a installer moi meme ? de plus je cherche une carcasse (cadre) de powerbook G4, pour changer le mien qui a eu un choc.
> Merci


 
:mouais: ..... euh oui..... bonjour à toi aussi..... 

alors, d'abord on va faire une petite recherche sur le site Macg histoire de voir si d'autres utilisateurs n'ont pas eu le même soucis, avec solutions à la clé....

ensuite, on se décarcasse encore un peu et on trouve pleins de jolis posts qui parlent de magasin de pièces détachées... si si, tu peux y arriver......

non mais l'aut 'hé......


----------



## charliegironde (23 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
j'ai un ami qui viens de me laisser son powerbook G4 quicksilver qui refuse de démarrer une fois sur 2 meme avec un chargeur veuf .
j'ai changer le disque dur pour voir si s'etait lui qui merdé et c la meme choses , il refuse de demarrer ( les batteries sont bonnes).
merci d'avance


----------



## charliegironde (23 Octobre 2007)

correction le modele c'est un *powerbook G4 titanium 1ghz .*


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> ...avec un chargeur veuf .


 
toutes mes condol&#233;ances au chargeur ....   

as tu d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; un reset pram comme propos&#233; un peu plus haut ? 

quand il ne d&#233;marre pas, tu veux dire que l'&#233;cran reste noir ou qu'il reste coinc&#233; pendant le boot ?

tu parles DES batteries ? c&#224;d ? tu en as essay&#233; plusieurs ?


----------



## charliegironde (23 Octobre 2007)

RE
je vais essayer de faire un reset PRAM , pour les batteries , je ne peux pas les tester car je n'en est pas d'avance .
j'ai reussi a le demarrer une fois puis en suiye plus rien , j'appuis sur le bouton on/off et rien ne se passe ou ecran noir et ventilo a fond.


----------



## strached (25 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde voila j'ai un powerbook g4 titanium 15 "" que je ne peux plus charger voila je voudrais savoir s'il n'aurait pas une  astuce qui me permets de savoir si la panne vient du chargeur ou bien de l'ordi 
merci beaucoup


----------

